# Router error 103



## carce001 (May 11, 2008)

I have a same problem, but this form to repair, is not for me.
please help me.

my router indicate error 103.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## carce001 (May 11, 2008)

my problem is that I have new hard disk, position all the OS (WIN XP sp2) and treatment to load my to router TEW-432BRP with the program including in the CD, but when this installing and verifying indicates to me that it finds a device of network but of internet(error 103), as if it did not have internet(and if I have it), ademas does not solicit that deactivates Zone Alarm program and the truth is that not even I have it installed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need any software to use a broadband router such as the one you're trying to use. Put the CD in a place where it'll never be seen again and configure this manually.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## carce001 (May 11, 2008)

The text in this case is:

Configuración IP de Windows

Nombre del host . . . . . . . . . : carce
Sufijo DNS principal . . . . . . :
Tipo de nodo . . . . . . . . . . : desconocido
Enrutamiento habilitado. . . . . .: No
Proxy WINS habilitado. . . . . : No

Adaptador Ethernet Conexión de área local :

Sufijo de conexión específica DNS :
Descripción. . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Dirección física. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-70-F7-0F
DHCP habilitado. . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguración habilitada. . . : Sí
Dirección IP. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Máscara de subred . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada : 192.168.1.1
Servidor DHCP . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Servidores DNS . . . . . . . . . .: 192.168.1.1
Concesión obtenida . . . . . . . : martes, 13 de mayo de 2008 19:48:26
Concesión expira . . . . . . . . .: martes, 20 de mayo de 2008 19:48:26

Adaptador Ethernet Conexiones de red inalámbricas :

Estado de los medios. . . .: medios desconectados
Descripción. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54M
bps USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Dirección física. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-64-00-19


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try turning on DHCP and it might work better.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------

